# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  cubby house site

## Fordnut

Just bought a new cubby for the little one and was wondering whats the best thing to use for the base? crushed rock, sand, road base? also how thick should I make it? Its going over grass

----------


## bpj1968

I would consider raising it off the ground even a small amount.  Perhaps rest it on 3 sleepers as bearers.

----------


## Gooner

I just mine in. 6 100x100 cypress pine posts cemented into ground elevating it up 1.5m high. 
I would look at raising it,

----------

